# Открытый раздел > После рождения >  Обувь на первые и вторые шаги, какая она?

## Домик в деревне

Девочки, расскажите, пожалуйста, покупаете ли вы мягкую или ортопедическую обувь для своего малыша?

Я вот прочла много аргументов в сторону мягкой обуви. В частности пишут, что плоскостопие диагностируется только ближе к 3-4 годам, а до этого всем поголовно назначают ортопедическую обувь на всякий случай и часто это не имеет никакого смысла, а работает наоборот. Т.е. супинатор приподнимает стопу как надо, а сами мышцы не напрягаются и вследствие этого не тренируются, обувь работает как протез. Ну и назначаться она должна только при наличии реально проблемы, а не всем подряд. Плюс, у меня эти твердые задники на ботинках наводят мысль о колодках.

Ортопеды часто рекомендуют носить обувь и дома. Я несколько раз попробовала надевать ребенку дома обувь, сознаюсь, но когда он голопопит, то получается, что обувь то и дело промокает и я все время нервничаю по этому поводу. А в качестве профилактики этого самого плоскостопия, у нас лежат на полу ковры и коврики разных фактур и еще по лесенке ребенок каждый день лазает, естественно, босой.

Вот интересно, а как у вас?

----------


## yakudza

Мы дома обувь обычно не носим, если только надо образ создать, когда гости приходят) А для улицы покупала ортопедическую. Сейчас на зиму купила ecco и просто не нарадуюсь! Ребенку очень нравится! она хоть стала бегать на улице. Я даже особо не рассматривала, как у них обстоят дела с задником и каблуком, просто купила, потому что доверяю этой марке (и потому что попала на распродажу). Если будет возможность, хотелось бы и остальную обувь у них брать (эх, если не разорюсь).

----------


## Домик в деревне

Вот эко, насколько я понимаю, из разряда мягкой обуви, прям чтобы ортопедическую они не делают. Вообще для ортопедической обуви нужен специальный рецепт, а то что делают разные российские производители, мне не нравится вообще. Тоже дома ходим босиком. Я назаказывала разной американской обувки в совместных покупках, она пока великовата, на лето подойдет. Посмотрю, будет ли в ней удобно.

----------


## kazangi

По-моему, ортопедическая обувь (по-настоящему ортопедическя) - это сшитая точно по ноге, и сшитая с целью коррекции проблем. А то, что продают массово... врачи советской школы считают, что нужен твердый задник, супинатор и пр., но сколько читала западных врачей, все как один за мягкую обувь.




> Т.е. супинатор приподнимает стопу как надо, а сами мышцы не напрягаются и вследствие этого не тренируются, обувь работает как протез.


 вот поэтому. Дома мы ходим босиком, а на улицу - лишь бы ребенку было удобно передвигаться

----------


## nezabudka

Я вот того же мнения БЫЛА, хотя может и совпало. Старший постоянно босой был. Массажики стоп делали и по фактурам всяким...пуговки, карандаши. В 4 года жуткое плоскостопие. Может наследственность какая? Еву в сандали Котофей одеваю дома. Она не против, я и не заморачиваюсь. Пусть носит на всякий случай, раз дискомфорта не приносит. А насчет того, что описает...согласна, но как-то сильно они не промокали, на носочек же)) но мы правда все чаще на горшок.

----------


## Домик в деревне

Очень ценный комментарий, Кристин. Вот можно задуматься про обувь на вашем примере.

----------


## mamaRita

нам ортопед говорил, что дома подавляющее большинство деток ходит в обуви, а толку мало: плоскостопие - ооочень распространенная болезнь. Поэтому нужно больше внимания разным фактурным коврикам уделять,ну и летом по травке-песочку (мой дома всегда босой)

----------


## Домик в деревне

Рита, а какие-то специальные поверхности вы делали? Я ищу новые идеи. Я просто расстелила  два небольших коврика, ну и в течение дня даю ему по всяким крошкам и крупе ходить. Это чаще всего само собой получается. Ну и поощряю залезание на лесенку. А еще постараемся поехать летом на песочек. Прошлым летом ездили, но ребенок тогда еще не ходил. Очень хочется в этом году тоже по земле и камушкам потопать босичком.

----------


## mamaRita

коврики резиновые с разными выступами. Еще мне советовали стелить время от времени пластиковые коврики, которые используют как придверные, называются "травка", продаются там, где разный пластик и в других магазинах промтоваров. Такие, с маленькими пластиковыми "иголочками", обычно раскашены зелеными и черными квадратами. Хочу купить таких метра 3, в коридоре стелить и устраивать догонялки на них :Smile:

----------


## ПрЫнцесска

> коврики резиновые с разными выступами.


А где купить такие?

----------


## Домик в деревне

MamaRita, шикарная мысль про коврики, мне в голову не приходила и нигде раньше не попадалась! Постараюсь реализовать.
ПрЫнцеска, я думаю во всех хозяйственных магазинах бывают. По крайней мере маленькие придверные точно. А у нас такое помещение маленькое, что нам как раз такой и подойдет, будем на нем прыгать для пущего эффекту =)

----------


## mamaRita

да, надо в магазинах тех же промтоваров смотреть, разные придверные коврики - они с разными структурами бывают. Есть и специальные массажные коврики (по сути та же резина, только выступы поразнообразнее) ,продаются в спортивных магазинах, но они маленькие (примерно 40 на 40 см) и при этом дорогие - 250-300 рублей. Придверные и больше, и часто дешевле.

рада, что идея понравилась, только она не совсем моя - была все тем же ортопедом подсказана :Smile:

----------

